

North American English Dialects, Based on Pronunciation Patterns - eggspurt
http://aschmann.net/AmEng/#Southern

======
billswift
The link for the top of the page including the map is :
<http://aschmann.net/AmEng/> . For some reason the original post linked to the
Southern US region, most of the way down the page.

